# Apache 2.0 "Index of /"



## bsdxroot (10. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich suche hier hilfe zu einem kleinen Problemchen.
Habe mir einen Lokalen Webserver mit PHP und Mysql
eingerichtet. Funktioniert eigentlich alles einwandfrei.
Bis auf das Problem:

ich rufe mit irgendeinem browser im lokalen netzwerk
den server auf (192.168.0.4) und dieser zeigt mit
ständig "INDEX OF /" an und die Dateien die im Verzeichnis
/src/www/htdocs liegen. Darunter befindet sich auch eine
index.htm

Ich möchte allerdings, das der Server sofort auf die INDEX.HTM springt und nicht erst das ganze Verzeichnis auflistet.

in der httpd.conf habe ich bereits nach "DirectoryIndex" gesucht
und leider nichts gefunden.

Nun meine Fragen:
1.) Normalerweise besteht doch die möglichkeit dass der apache sich so verhält, oder ?
2.) Wie erkläre ich das der Kiste ?

Ich habe bereits hier die Suchfunktion benutzt und bin leider nicht zu einem befriedigendem Ergebnis gekommen.
Die Tuts auf apache.org gibts leider nur in english und erschweren mir eine Lösungsfindung.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemnad von euch helfen könnte.

Danke


----------



## Sinac (10. August 2003)

Ich denke wenn du die Datei in index.html umbenenst sollte
das gehen, ich meine index.html ist Standard einstellung.
Ansonsten schau mal in der apache.conf nach, da steht
die Option drinne, kannste ja dann auch ändern.
Der Index wird nur aufgelistet wenn die Startseite nicht 
gefunden wird!
Kann auch sein das mit den Permissions was nicht stimmt,
check das auch mal!
Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## bsdxroot (10. August 2003)

Jawoll, ich bin blöd!

.htm und .html sind zweierlei.

danke für die schnelle hilfe.


----------



## Sinac (10. August 2003)

Wie gesagt, kannste sonst auch auf .htm umstellen!
Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Fabian H (10. August 2003)

```
DirectoryIndex index.htm index.html index.php default.asp
```
Ist jetzt für den 1.3er aber geht in Ver 2 warscheinlich genauso.


----------



## Sinac (11. August 2003)

Genau das meinte ich


----------

